# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Найдены долговые расписки 800-летней давности

## Irina

*Находкой берестяных грамот XII-XIII веков, среди которых есть и долговые расписки, заинтересовались судебные приставы Новгородской области. Пресс-служба УФССП России по Новгородской области отмечает, что грамоты под номерами 974-978 обнаружены в год 145-летия института судебных приставов России.
*
«В Великом Новгороде были сделаны уникальные находки, свидетельствующие о том, что почти тысячу лет назад новгородцы брали кредиты и имели долги», — отмечается в сообщении УФССП.

По словам руководителя Центра археологических исследований Сергея Трояновского, около 30-35% берестяных грамот — это долговые расписки.12 гривен за девку

«В тестах грамот с самого начала преобладали сюжеты, связанные с долговыми обязательствами, правами собственности на землю, взысканием штрафов за различные нарушения, завещаниями и дарениями, — всем тем, что образует канву жизни человека и в наши дни. Содержание грамот в некоторых случаях давало яркие примеры применения в жизни новгородцев правовых норм, записанных в Русской Правде», — рассказал Трояновский.

В качестве примера он приводит грамота №155, составленную в последней трети XII века. Она сообщала, что «От Полочка к … (адресат утрачен — Трояновский) Ты взял девку у Домаслава, а с меня Домаслав взял 12 гривен. Пришли же 12 гривен. А если не пришлешь, то я встану (на суд) перед князем и епископом; тогда готовься к большому убытку».

«Сумма штрафа за девку в точности соответствует платежу, который полагается востребовать по Русской Правде с владельца беглого или украденного раба. Домаслав заплатил штраф и требовал от Полочки вернуть ему деньги», — отметил историк.Находки

Первую берестяную грамоту 26 июля 1951 года нашла в Новгороде Нина Акулова. Это случилось при раскопках на улице Великой.

В нынешнем археологическом сезоне на Троицком раскопе достали из земли уже пять фрагментов берестяных грамот. Находки под номерами 974-978 сделаны на прирезке к раскопу — участке, добавленном в 2008 году. Предположительно, две-три из новых грамот — долговые расписки, а одна содержит часть псалма Давида. По некоторым данным, уже найдена и шестая грамота, но эта информация пока не подтверждена.

Судебные приставы Новгородской области отмечают, «с нетерпением ждут новых находок и расшифровок «долговых» берестяных грамот».

----------


## vova230

Скоко процентов набежало по тем долгам?
Счас найдем потомка и востребуем возвернуть должок предка.

----------

